# What hardbodies are good for trolling in the Maroochy River



## rwebb39 (May 26, 2011)

Hi all

Just wondering what Hardbodies are good for trolling in there Maroochy River. I've use a bright pink "Micro Mullet" and had success with it, ie. 2xSilver Travely, 3x Flathead and my Dad's finger (had to go to the GP to get the hook out of that one :lol: ) and i got all that within an hour.

Cheers RJ


----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

I have had good success trolling a pink/black Tilsan Bass for flathead. I know others do as well and at least one who doesn't like it because it dives too deep but I troll it across the shallower areas as it kicks up alot of sand letting the flatties know it's there. Blades seem to work trolled as well. Another good one is the Halco RMG Scorpion in gold/red/black back colour. I've caught tailor and flatties on it. PAT.


----------



## rwebb39 (May 26, 2011)

Nice Fish!

thanks for the sugestions. I've got a little vibe but its probably a bit small for trolling but i've got a thew flatties by "cast and retrieve", and i will look out those lures you mentioned.

RJ


----------



## damo83 (Apr 27, 2011)

I've got a bright pink Micro Mullet too but haven't had much success with it lately... my best fish of late (flatties and golden trevs) have been on an Ecogear SX40, gold/black RMG Scorpion (the same as 4weight's) and a 3B Crank Bait Fat Dog Deep.


----------



## rwebb39 (May 26, 2011)

mmm thanks for the input. looks like those RMG scorpions are the way to go, i should get one!

RJ


----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

Bass love the Scorpions as well. PAT.


----------



## rwebb39 (May 26, 2011)

mmm thats good to know. i live near Baroon Pocket Dam/maleny and there's ment to be bass in it, but i haven't found them yet

RJ


----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

I've yet to venture into Baroon as it is a really nice looking lake. If your keen in the future I'm always looking to fish new water just got to get a SIP before heading up there. I'm also keen to do walk ins for bass on some of those streams that flow into the Mary and its always better for safety reasons if not the company to have a fishing buddy. I'm near Maroochydore. Cheers PAT


----------



## rwebb39 (May 26, 2011)

Sure. i recon that would be good but i don't realy have the set up for bass but i've always been interested in fishing fresh water but i've never relly had the chance. so i shoud get some lures and stuff

RJ


----------



## Trento87 (Jun 1, 2011)

I've never got any silver trevs from the maroochy, lots of giant and bigeye and the odd golden trevs. I have to admit though the first big eye trevs I caught I thought they were silvers until i was corrected. And as far as lures go ecogear sx48s are always a go to when the trevs are around.


----------

